# Imposible conectar a un vpn por posible bug KNetworkManager

## brutico

Hola, veréis  me he imposible conectar al vpn a través KNetworkManager por que le doy al botón de conectar y no funciona. Es decir parece ser que no hace nada como sino recibiera ninguna orden a clickar sobre el.

En realidad es un engorro ya que o me conecto por terminal al vpn, o edito el archivo openvpn.conf para conectarme al inicio sesión en el pc. Pero este ultimo es un engorro ya que solo me puedo conectar a un servidor de 2 mil que tiene y tengo que poner el user y contraseña testo plano sin ningún cifrado.

La versión es la ultima de plasma como dato.

----------

## spyderco

 *brutico wrote:*   

> Hola, veréis  me he imposible conectar al vpn a través KNetworkManager por que le doy al botón de conectar y no funciona. Es decir parece ser que no hace nada como sino recibiera ninguna orden a clickar sobre el.
> 
> En realidad es un engorro ya que o me conecto por terminal al vpn, o edito el archivo openvpn.conf para conectarme al inicio sesión en el pc. Pero este ultimo es un engorro ya que solo me puedo conectar a un servidor de 2 mil que tiene y tengo que poner el user y contraseña testo plano sin ningún cifrado.
> 
> La versión es la ultima de plasma como dato.

 

Buenas compañero, a mi si me deja, tienes los paquetes de vpn para el networkmanager instalados? 

 Si no fuese a si instala estos dos paquetes net-vpn/openvpn y net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn

Saduos.

----------

## brutico

Si fue ese error se me olvido instalarlo.

Gracias por la ayuda

----------

## spyderco

 *brutico wrote:*   

> Si fue ese error se me olvido instalarlo.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda

 

De nada compañero a disfrutar esa vpn =)

----------

